# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Các Chuyến Bay Từ Hà Nội Đi Đà Lạt - Cac Chuyen Bay

## hangnt

*Chuyến bay từ Hà Nội tới Đà Lạt*

Vietnam Airlines là hãng hàng không duy nhất có các chuyến bay giữa Hà Nội và Đà Lạt với một chuyến bay mỗi ngày. Tuy nhiên, hãng hàng không này còn có các chuyến bay bổ sung trong các dịp lễ và mùa cao điểm.


Thời gian và lịch trình các chuyến bay có thể thay đổi. Vui lòng tra cứu ngày tháng cụ thể cho mối chuyến bay.

Giá vé một chiều cho chuyến bay hạng thường từ Hà Nội tới Đà Lạt trên Vietnam Airlines là 2,044,000 VND (hay ~$108 USD).


Vì số lượng vé cho mỗi chuyến bay là có hạn, bạn nên đặt vé từ trước.

----------

